# اسئلة طفلك وكيفية الأجابة عليها !؟



## بنت الفادى (23 يناير 2007)

انا مش عارفه الموضوع دا المفروض اكتبه فين
ما علينا انا هكتبه هنا وبعدين المشرف يبقا يشفلو مكان 


اسئلة طفلك وكيفية الأجابة عليها !؟​

كم يبلغ عمر الله؟ 

الله ليس له عمر, فهو لا يكبر مثلنا, وهو لن يتغير أبداً. وإذا كان الطفل أكبر من ذلك, فيمكن أن، نشرح له أن الله غير محدود بالوقت كما هو حادث في عالمنا. ​

هل الله انسان مثلنا؟ 

الاطفال بطيعتهم يميلون لحب الاستطلاع عن ماهية الله. وها هى عدة اسئلة يسالها طفل الخامسة. هل الله إنسان مثلنا ؟ هل هو مصنوع مثلنا؟ هل بشرة الله بيضاء ام سمراء؟ هل الله ينام ثم يستيقظ مرة اخرى؟ هل الله يرتدى ملابس؟ الله ليس مثلنا, فهو ليس له جسم, ولو كان له جسم لظل فى مكان واحد , وفى وقت واحد بدلا من ان يعتنى بكل واحد فى كل العالم وفى نفس الوقت. ولهذا فهو ليس له جلد ابيض او اسود , وهو لا يحتاج الى ملابس ليحفظ جسمه دافئا. الله لا ينام ابدا, فاذا ذهب للنوم , فانه ستوجد اوقات لا نستطيع فيها ان نتحدث اليه, ولكن عندما خلق الله الانسان الاول, صنعة مثله بشكل اخر . نحن لسنا مثله لكى ننظره , لكننا نستطيع ان نحب احدنا الاخر كما يحبنا الله . ونستطيع عمل اشياء , وعندنا عقول تفكر, لذلك يمكننا ان نفكر . ارسل الله ابنه يسوع الى العالم ليساعدنا ان نفهم من هو, وعندما نقرا عن يسوع نعرف ان الله يحبنا ويعتنى بنا, وانه يريد لنا افضل شى وهو دائما مستعد لمعونتنا​

من الذي صنع الله؟ 

لا أحد فالله موجود قبل أن يوجد العالم, وهو صنعنا, وصنع كل شيء في العالم, فهو موجود منذ البدء فإذا كان هناك أحد صنع الله فإن الله لن يكون الله 

كيف يستطيع الله ان يرى كل شىء؟ 

قالت ماما ان الله فى كل مكان ويستطيع ان يرى كل شى , فكيف يستطيع ان يفعل ذلك ؟ 
لانه ليس مثلنا, ونحن لا نعرف كيف يمكنه ان يفعل ذلك , ولا نفهم كيف يعمله, ولكن الكتاب المقدس يقول لنا فى اكثر من مكان , ان الله يستطيع ان يرانا , ويعرف كل شى يحدث. قال يسوع ان الله يستطيع ان يرى العصفور الصغير الذى يقع على الارض, وايضا اعطانا الله الحرية لنختار كيف نسلك, وتخبرنا قصة آدم وحواء ان الرجل والمرأة فى البداية اختارا ان يرضيا انفسهما , وان لايلتفتا الى ما قاله الله, وان هذا الاختيار ادخلهما الى الشر والالم والموت فى العالم الصالح الذى صنعه الله . 


لماذا ارسل الله يسوع لنا ؟ 

عندما أرسل الله يسوع فهو قد أتى بنفسه في صورة إنسان. نحن لا يمكننا أن نرى ونلمس الله . ولكن الناس الذين عاشوا في الوقت الذي كان يسوع يعيش فيه على الأرض كانوا يرونه, لقد أرانا الله نفسه وذلك بإرسال يسوع طفلاً يكبر ليصير صبياً ثم رجلاً . الذي عرف الجوع والحزن والسعادة . وبذلك رأينا الله بطريقة نستطيع فهمها, ولأنه أرسل يسوع فإننا نعلم أن الله يفهم كل شيء يخصنا. فهو واحد منا . ولذلك يستطيع أن يساعدنا في ضيقاتنا

:Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox:​


----------



## monlove (30 يناير 2007)

اية الجمال دة


----------



## toota (31 يناير 2007)

الرب يبركك


----------



## maria123 (31 يناير 2007)

شكرا كثير اختي على    الموضوع الرائع :yaka:


----------



## ororniny (31 يناير 2007)

*ميرسى ليك فعلا أسئلة أطفال كتير يسألوها ربنا يساعدك*


----------



## missorang2006 (31 يناير 2007)

*شكرا الرب يباركك على الموضوع الرائع *


----------



## بنت الفادى (31 يناير 2007)

ربنا معاكم ويبارك حياتكم
شكرا لمروكم​


----------



## candy shop (18 فبراير 2007)

ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل الرائع المفيد وايما المزيذ
انتى عموما كل موضوعاتك جميله جدا بالتوفيق وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ليكى


----------



## الملك العقرب (2 مارس 2007)

بحث رائع و كامل ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## بنت الفادى (2 مارس 2007)

ميرسى ليكم ولكلمك الجميل اللى بيشجعنى 
اذكرونى فى صلوتكم​


----------



## الزهره الجميله (29 مارس 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة طفلك وكيفية الأجابة عليها !؟*

اشكرك كثيراا والله قدر ان نربى ابنائنا تربيه مسحيه صحيحه ويرشدناا شكراا لكى الله يعوض نفسك


----------



## sparrow (29 مارس 2007)

موضوع مفيد جداااااااااااااا
ومميز  
شكرا لتعبك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## merola (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة طفلك وكيفية الأجابة عليها !؟*

بجد جمال اووووووووووووووى 
انا عمرى ما فكرت فى السؤال دة  كم يبلغ عمر الله؟  
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## بنت الفادى (1 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة طفلك وكيفية الأجابة عليها !؟*

ميرسى لمروركم وتشجعجم
ربنا يقدرنا كلنا نربى اولادنا ليعيشو كما يليق باولاد المسيح
صلو من اجل ضعفى​


----------

